# What nicknames did your villagers give you?



## Touko (Aug 15, 2013)

Curious :3
Chief gave me june bug for some reason.




And the rest either call me Super T, T, Sweet-T and darling.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 15, 2013)

See June bug is so cute!! I get called "Wonder E" and cookie >_>


----------



## Stitched (Aug 15, 2013)

Peck, my jock villager, started calling me Mega J, which a few other villagers have adopted.  I told Olivia to call me J Lady, and a few others call me Jojo.  I think only one or two of my villagers call me Jordan.


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 15, 2013)

I have Dr.G from Fauna, buddy from Phoebe, and loser from Cheif haha


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 15, 2013)

Lopez is the only one who gives me nicknames. He first gave me the nickname D, then genius, then chickpea (current nickname). >W<


----------



## vanade (Aug 15, 2013)

I think it was Jacques who first suggested "*Amiga*", then all the other villagers started asking to use it xD I personally don't mind it. It's cute, even. My little sister gets called "cupcake" by a lot of them; lily started it.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 15, 2013)

'Lamb' was the first nickname I got (which was eerie given my penchant for using sheep-related usernames online), and it's mostly stuck around. One or two villagers call me 'Dr. M', while past nicknames include 'M-cat' and 'M bear'.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 15, 2013)

i've been called genius, bucko, and i gave them the nickname suggestion of sophia because that's my real life name :3


----------



## Jordandelion (Aug 15, 2013)

Cupcake. :3


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 15, 2013)

I got Sweet J before, my villagers call me J-bot and Mayor J now


----------



## InterestingOtaku (Aug 15, 2013)

DONT READ THIS >.>


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 15, 2013)

Bella called me "pop star" for a bit. Ken picked it up from her. Now she calls me "dumpling" and Tammy calls me "man".


----------



## ReGreta (Aug 15, 2013)

One of the weirder villagers in my town has started calling me Muscles.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 15, 2013)

InterestingOtaku said:


> Current Villagers
> --------------------
> Ankha (Reserved)
> Agnes
> ...



why did you post this here
uh ok


and they call me K bear, (which is cute) and then i made them call me kal chan bc im a weeaboo


----------



## InterestingOtaku (Aug 15, 2013)

XD Wrong Thread! Sorry!


----------



## GMERC (Aug 15, 2013)

Ankha calls me her Peasant

but i asked her to ////


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 15, 2013)

At first, it was Shorty (Jay) then G Girl (Peanut), then lamb(Maple), after that was cookie (Walker), and now it's G-Star (ugh, come on Peanut..)


----------



## Puddle (Aug 15, 2013)

I get called Li'l Guy. I kinda like it


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been called C-Star, Major C, etc. but then I've also been called cleats and princess...? What..?


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 15, 2013)

Pinku. I demand everyone calles me that.


----------



## lucindaa (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been Crazy L, Funky L? (I can't actually remember if that was it, no one is calling me that anymore), and now L Belle


----------



## beebs (Aug 15, 2013)

I have Robo-B and Sugar J on another character. I don't really like Sugar J though. . . reminds me of Sugar Ray. *shudders*

- - - Post Merge - - -



PinkWater said:


> Pinku. I demand everyone calles me that.



Wakarimasu, Pinku-sama!


----------



## locker (Aug 15, 2013)

old dog,lamb,sweetie and L dog


----------



## sidneyac (Aug 15, 2013)

Honey Bun. Sugar S, S-Dog.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 16, 2013)

My old character was "Wonder C" by many.

On my new char, I haven't gotten a nickname yet... And I dun plan to e.e Unless it's something reasonable.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 16, 2013)

Cupcake, Honey, and something else haha. All cutie names o:
Oh, and 'lamb'.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

Mega S!


----------



## labaronprlg (Aug 16, 2013)

Peck calls me beefcake, a few call me L Bear


----------



## Elaine (Aug 16, 2013)

I got June bug, Robo M and Lamb. Usually Colton & Mott give me nicknames. \ o /


----------



## lolskies (Aug 16, 2013)

First Cole named me muffin, and now half of the villagers in my town have caught on and also call me muffin.


----------



## fl0ra (Aug 16, 2013)

Buddy, cupcake, beefcake, and cookie  

Majority of my villagers call me beefcake and two of them recently started calling me cookie ~


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Aug 16, 2013)

Skinny was called Cupcake and June bug before, and now she is  Lady S, who is apparently a "flower fan"! (I've been replanting my hybrids like whoa.   )


----------



## Heir (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been called Skippy and Muffin...A huge step up from the nicknames I received in Wild World :l


----------



## Peach Toadstool (Aug 16, 2013)

My remaining original 5 call me Dearie


----------



## Meggiieex (Aug 16, 2013)

Cheri calls me 'shmoopy' or something along the lines of that


----------



## Brackets (Aug 16, 2013)

Cupcake


----------



## bob45654 (Aug 16, 2013)

I get the nick name R-dog of Frobert and Grizzly

Thats the only nick name i have though


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 16, 2013)

Schmoopy, chica(I liked that one) and super A.


----------



## han (Aug 16, 2013)

My villagers called me kid (from Static). Then someone wanted to change my nickname and so I gave myself another nickname: cool kid.


----------



## Touko (Aug 16, 2013)

I now got a new nickname from Olivia: popstar


----------



## beffa (Aug 16, 2013)

I had ducky first (thanks, Freckles) then I made Monty call me princess and everyone's at it. Freckles calls me DJ B now though...


----------



## salarian (Aug 16, 2013)

Right now Ms. B and Champ are being thrown around in my town.
Two opposite sides of the spectrum o wo


----------



## Violit (Aug 16, 2013)

I was lamb for awhile, I'm goddess at the moment and some of them have started to call me june bug.


----------



## Puuhi (Aug 16, 2013)

First I was popstar, which I hated, then beefcake, which was fun. Now my villagers have started calling me Major P, which sounds kind of cool as well.


----------



## bob45654 (Aug 16, 2013)

I get r-dog and beefcake


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2013)

I was Wonder-T for weeks. So glad I got them to stop. 

For a little while it was Sweet-T (I liked that one) but now it's Honeybun.


----------



## Mao (Aug 16, 2013)

Cleats.... definition anyone?


----------



## Touko (Aug 16, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Cleats.... definition anyone?



You hurt like Cleats? LOL.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 16, 2013)

I have given my villagers the honor of calling me...Jess! My mayors name


----------



## rivulet (Aug 16, 2013)

Diana calls me Hun, but that's really it.


----------



## Eirynfox (Aug 16, 2013)

I have bro, kid, sweetie, Mr E, and Mayor. nothing too exciting.


----------



## Fjoora (Aug 16, 2013)

They call me *Darling* and _*Chickpea*_!


----------



## NickAe (Aug 16, 2013)

Everyone in my town calls me "chap" now.  When Baabara was there, she called me "hon" or "hun."


----------



## Cinnamoos (Aug 16, 2013)

My villagers just call me "pal" now. I believe Static came up with it LOL


----------



## lemondrops (Aug 16, 2013)

Boomer started calling me cookie


----------



## Orieii (Aug 18, 2013)

My villagers call me "princess" Francine started it I think c:


----------



## esc (Aug 18, 2013)

Daisy started calling me dearie and everyone else just picked up.


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2013)

Lobo has started calling me "kid". It sounds right coming from him (he's always going on about how he's an old man) - I just hope it doesn't catch on!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 18, 2013)

Peanut called me cupcake, and now most of my villagers have picked it up.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 18, 2013)

Punchy called me 'Belle A' at first, then 'Dr.A' as of today.


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 18, 2013)

Just about everyone calls me "kid" and "cupcake" >3>


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine call me Sweet-J right now mostly haha. I can't remember any of the other ones


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 18, 2013)

Everyone calls me dearie


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 18, 2013)

Cupcake, cookie, and duke


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 18, 2013)

I get called Buddy. ^^


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 18, 2013)

One of them, I can't remember who, started calling me cool guy... now everyone calls me cool guy and comments how I'm great at making stumps. :T


----------



## Lin (Aug 18, 2013)

L-star from the marvelous Pinky. xD


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lil' K, Mega K, and a few others that I don't remember.


----------



## Suicune (Aug 18, 2013)

Most of mine call me A-honey or cookie.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 18, 2013)

All of my villagers call me something different lol

For some, it's duke. For others, it's king . (Space is intended >_>). For a few, it's daddy. And then Blanche calls me sugamama

Lol


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Aug 18, 2013)

My first nickname was "kiddo," which I actually really liked and thought was cute, especially when they would call me, "Mayor kiddo." That went around for a really long time until one of my snooty villagers, Kitty, decided to change it to princess, which was fun for a while, but I got tired of that eventually. Now my other snooty villager, Elise, calls me "hun," which suits her, and I don't mind when she calls me that, but it's a little disconcerting to see a cranky villager call me "hun," so I'm thinking of stopping that trend really soon.


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 18, 2013)

Fang gave me youngin and then Nan gave me muffin c:


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 18, 2013)

I used to be honeybun but now I'm M-puff!  I really like it.  And honeybun was starting to get weird because Mott started saying it...
Thank you, Daisy!


----------



## majnin (Aug 18, 2013)

Tank suggested 'cleats' and I found it so funny I couldn't refuse. What does that even mean?!


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 18, 2013)

Originally, Agent S called me "sidekick". I didn't like that so my first mayoral act was to have Isabelle stomp that right out of the little guy. XD


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 19, 2013)

First nickname: Wonder C!


----------



## sharkbait (Aug 19, 2013)

First nickname I got was C. Then came Mega C. Now it's Cutie.


----------



## GMERC (Aug 19, 2013)

majnin said:


> Tank suggested 'cleats' and I found it so funny I couldn't refuse. What does that even mean?!



there's at least one not-so-family-friendly interpretation for that. especially since you're a girl.


----------



## nickson77 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ankha calls me "Sweetie" lol she's so sweet and i finally got her pic this morning!


----------



## Mailis (Aug 19, 2013)

I think they call me Chickpea now. My first nickname was Sweetie.


----------



## Dulcettie (Aug 19, 2013)

My first nickname was "Belle F", which was given to me by Drago. Penelope started to call me "Schmoopy". I made Kyle call me "Dearest". Benedict called me "Dr. F". Now Mac is calling me "Beefcake".


----------



## Smoke (Aug 19, 2013)

Goldie wanted to call me "Pookie" during June, so I was like "Alright, that's cute, whatever."
Now practically every villager in my town except for Cherry and Tangy call me Pookie, and it's really just gotten out of hand.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 19, 2013)

How do you get to decide your nickname? In CF, sometimes when you say no they let you decide a nickname, but whenever I say no now they just get depressed.

I want Julian to have a special nickname for me since we're "dating".


----------



## Touko (Aug 19, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> How do you get to decide your nickname? In CF, sometimes when you say no they let you decide a nickname, but whenever I say no now they just get depressed.
> 
> I want Julian to have a special nickname for me since we're "dating".



LOL dating xD
I don't know, it's sometimes random. I just let them call me whatever unless I really hate the nickname like beefcake (srsly?).


----------



## AhBobby (Aug 19, 2013)

I feel like noo nickname in this thread is worse than mine. One day Grizzly decided it would be a good idea to call me "Old Dog". Now 5/8 people in my town call me Old Dog.


----------



## fink (Aug 19, 2013)

First was Pop Star, then schmoopie (wtf i know) then dearie and now they are all calling me Sweet-A. All things they came up with


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 19, 2013)

Roscoe came up to me and had a proposal. I told him to hit me with it. "Lil guy".

I kinda like it. Especially since he's like a big bro to me.

////


----------



## Live-Shiny (Aug 19, 2013)

I've got Mon Amie from Zell <3, T-puff from Stinky , Cookie from Joey, and one more nickname that I can't remember right now.

June Bug is adorable!


----------



## Lawlipops (Aug 20, 2013)

Carmen calls me DJ N.


----------



## Touko (Aug 20, 2013)

Now Daisy is calling me Muffin.

June bug as a nickname, I'm getting used to it xD


----------



## princelio (Aug 20, 2013)

Apple calles me dumpling, Merengue calls me cupcake blush, Static calls me youngin, and if anyone else calls me something other than Lio, it's Prince


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 20, 2013)

My villagers call me "chica" and "K-honey". I used to be K-star and princess.


----------



## hanzy (Aug 20, 2013)

Benjamin calls me "H Belle" 
The others call me Hana and muffin


----------



## tigereyes86 (Aug 20, 2013)

Dr Y and Wonder Y.

I Wonder Y.....
(bad AC-style pun inserted for giggles)


----------



## HelloAnna (Aug 20, 2013)

Benedict gave me 'Belle A' and everyone caught onto it. cx​


----------



## Bones (Aug 20, 2013)

Both Freya and Bon Bon call me "darling", Julian calls me "A", and Pashmina and Benjamin call me "genius". 

It's oddly fitting given their personality types.


----------



## irishxprincess87 (Aug 21, 2013)

All of my villagers were calling me *L-star* and that was cute for a bit. I suggest to them now that they call me *LaLa* because that's what my nieces call me.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

I can't even remember all the nicknames they've given then forgotten. Right now, I'm M Bear and just M. They slowly get shorter xP


----------



## oath2order (Aug 21, 2013)

King A


----------



## Nangwaya (Aug 21, 2013)

I keep getting called 'Schmoopy' and at first it annoyed me, but I am getting used to it.

Ironically, one of the villagers asked to use another nickname for me, so I suggested my original name, and they agreed, so I got my name back!


----------



## Bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Welp, now Bonbon, Freya, _and_ Pashmina all call me "darling". 

I'm beginning to feel like I'm in a harem anime.


----------



## TheNoodleGirl (Aug 21, 2013)

Lopez calls me mon amie, which is so cute! ah the feels! <3


----------



## georgeshair (Aug 22, 2013)

Rowan keeps calling me Ladybro. I'm not sure whether I should be flattered or not!


----------



## rachums (Aug 23, 2013)

Hamlet started the trend by calling me "muscles" (thanks Hamlet), and now it's somehow moved on to "cleets", just don't understand


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2013)

Bones said:


> Welp, now Bonbon, Freya, _and_ Pashmina all call me "darling".
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like I'm in a harem anime.



Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 23, 2013)

Boone has now begun calling me champ.

I am fine with this.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am currently being called "skippy" or "scout" by most of my villagers


----------



## Gera (Aug 23, 2013)

Pal by most of my villagers but Caroline insist in calling me G-Bot


----------



## kitanii (Aug 23, 2013)

I get called Kid by Kabuki and Nikki by Katt~


----------



## Detilate (Aug 23, 2013)

I got Mr. T from Pekoe xD


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 23, 2013)

Three of them call me Sugar now.  I'm not sure what the others call me.


----------



## OldHill (Aug 23, 2013)

Bruce calls me June Bug <3
And Bangle calls me M-star.


----------



## animemiz (Aug 24, 2013)

My Villagers call me Kiddo.. ^_^


----------



## Sakume (Aug 24, 2013)

Ladybro and Genius.


----------



## Nao (Aug 24, 2013)

The ones I didn't turn down were "L'il N," "lamb," and "genius." But since my name is Nao, I've recently taught almost everyone in town to call me "naonao" (pronounced like now-now) and it's going to stay that way. Maybe this way I'll stop getting wasted pings with characters asking "OH MAN, lamb sounds so cool, can I call you that?!"


----------



## FiFi (Aug 24, 2013)

I got ladybro, chipmunk, strudle and silly as the ones my villagers just say to me but the ones they came up with are Princess and Ms.F


----------



## mrbobbyman (Aug 24, 2013)

Tiny J


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 24, 2013)

Amelia started callin' me "hun" yesterday and all I could think about was the song from Mulan. LET'S DEFEAT THE HUNS. My villagers are turning on me. I hope it doesn't spread...


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 24, 2013)

I've been called D.J C and now I am Ms C


----------



## TheLastKing (Aug 24, 2013)

I think my Favorite was L-Bot but I've been called cookie and Beefcake also.


----------



## mrreow (Aug 24, 2013)

They used to call me youngin' but they've moved on to schmoopy. ^-^


----------



## Moon (Aug 24, 2013)

Apollo calls me 'kid'. |D


----------



## Marsupial (Aug 24, 2013)

I either get G-Bear or amiga. Flo calls me Major-G, which is pretty cute too.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 24, 2013)

Removed


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 24, 2013)

Knox started calling me brainiac today...


----------



## IceSpear (Aug 24, 2013)

I got called DR. L and L.


----------



## Marina40499 (Jan 11, 2016)

some call me peluche (plush) and some call me nougat


----------



## Thumper (Jan 11, 2016)

Midge decided to start calling me sweetie and now almost everyone in my town does too, haha! Cryno tried calling me muscles once, I told him no. XP


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 11, 2016)

Belle V, lamb, Dr. V


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

"i-kins" or just anything i-whatever which I stopped them from saying cause I'm not an iphone goddamnit.

My mayor's name is Ingela so.. yeah just call me that lol.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 11, 2016)

Lady M and muffin as of late.


----------



## Miii (Jan 11, 2016)

Cupcake, Cookie, Major D, Sweet D, Sweetie, and (my favorite) Shmoopy  Most of them are still calling me shmoopy


----------



## MomoMori (Jan 11, 2016)

As of late Pudge started calling me Captain, now everyone does


----------



## Tommy89 (Jan 11, 2016)

Dr. T and Boss. I dig it.


----------



## marierock13 (Jan 11, 2016)

The current nicknames going around Absalom for me are "champ" and "Lady M" - I'm sure you can guess which one I prefer!


----------



## Azura (Jan 11, 2016)

Chrissy started calling me R-star then Bettina wanted to join in, I'm predicting by tomorrow majority of my village will be calling me that.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 11, 2016)

Flurry calls me cupcake, which I think is really cute. My main nickname in my other town is princess, which Francine gave me. <3


----------

